# SCD Llanbedr mile - again?



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Following quite a few emails, this post is to guage interest in a return visit sooner rather than later!!:chuckle:

Obviously we don't want to clash with other similar events....

Your thoughts / requests gentlemen.........opcorn:

1/4 mile
1 mile
handling track
hanger photoshoots
drift area

We are thinking..make a 2 day weekend of it for different 'stages', inc accommodation, all stay in Llanbedr...


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

deffo 1 mile and shoot outs. 

drift area is asking for trouble. 

record start and end of race, 2 cameras at least (if possible 3rd for middle) just sync the clocks on the cameras so easy for edit into one clip at the end.

Id be more then happy to buy the DVD at the end.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Any of those dates OK with us.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm ready to do the event this week I very much dout that will happen lol. 
I've voted for June 

1 mile with times for 1/4 and 1/2 mile. 
Handling track also sounds like fun. 
drifting is going to kill the tyres so that will be a no for me and 4 years of me drifting my r33 I've kinda borad of it. That's one of the reason I bought a r35 so I can get out of drifting and start some track work.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I vote August, so my car will be ready by then


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

not sure about 2 days and splitting the stages. No one really had trouble with getting on and doing as many runs as they wanted. i mean what would the different stage cars do the days they are not running?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

not July Ill be in the Maldives diving 

but then again depends what week, so long as its last 2 weeks of July


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

August or Sept would be nice. Count me in.
Would prefer one-day event though. Maybe a BBQ the day before so we can socialise? The meal was fine, but too much separation.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

any day it DOESNT rain


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

August would be better. But I can do anytime. Definitely include 1/4 mile and possibly 1/2 mile if possible. But it would be really difficult to keep track of all those numbers using the same system as last time.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> any day it DOESNT rain


Agreed! Also 2 days might cover testing, logging, mapping etc on the saturday AND racing on the 2nd day! Food for thought?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

1/2 mile timing would be nice, if im honest by the time im doing 160-170mph ive had enough.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

JamieP said:


> 1/2 mile timing would be nice, if im honest by the time im doing 160-170mph ive had enough.


Easy to sort out, we just move the start line!!:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nigelGTR said:


> Agreed! Also 2 days might cover testing, logging, mapping etc on the saturday AND racing on the 2nd day! Food for thought?


Sounds good Nige. you guys did a good job this event and will have learnt loads. i was only joking on rain totally out of your control, this is England right. But id defo move to v-boxes, and try get live results online so we can see on smart phones and forum knows whats going on

dont listen to Jamie, the yanks do 1/2 mile we do 1 mile lol

btw why was your GT-R decaled up redbull ?


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i was only joking on rain totally out of your control, this is England right.


Wales


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds good Nige. you guys did a good job this event and will have learnt loads. i was only joking on rain totally out of your control, this is England right. But id defo move to v-boxes, and try get live results online so we can see on smart phones and forum knows whats going on
> 
> dont listen to Jamie, the yanks do 1/2 mile we do 1 mile lol
> 
> btw why was your GT-R decaled up redbull ?


Onwards and upwards!! We had v-boxes available on the day but no-one seemed to stop long enough to fit them!! :chuckle:

There is no broadband close, yet, but we are working on that! (there is a full fibre optic network around the entire site, but not live!

The full runway lights are being re-commissioned so that will look coooooool on photos.

If weather had been better, it was the intention to film head to heads, but the cameras got soaked!!

Redbull decals are free with every 1,000,000 cans of Redbull purchased!!:runaway:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

H.7 said:


> Wales


Didn't see any, but it was persistantly raining!!!:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Any....pls 
kk


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Would definately be up for another one :thumbsup:

Had an all round great weekend and thought the SCD guys did a great job despite the shit weather.

I quite like the idea of it being a once yearly thing to be honest. Keeps it special if that doesn't sound too gay.

Would have liked to see some of the older GTRs there too as we'll as all the R35s.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Book one and count me in....:thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

:runaway:whoop, whoop :clap:

Ill check the diary and vote. Had a great time and defo want to experience it again soon. I too reckon a 1 day event is ideal and that a BBQ is a blinding idea.

I really enjoyed it being 1 mile as it is very rare to get the opportunity to drive flat out. Plus its a right buzz!! Plus no real pressure of mullering the car at the launch either ; ) I personally love drifting but do think its asking for trouble at something like this.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Standing Kilometer and on any day that does not clash with JDS series


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

August dates work for me


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Dug the diary out and have voted good for July, Aug dates or a weekend in Sept ; ) 

Just a quick note, the Aug date is the bank holiday weekend so it could effect hotels etc.

Nigel get booking geez  I need some more runs


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Dug the diary out and have voted good for July, Aug dates or a weekend in Sept ; )
> 
> Just a quick note, the Aug date is the bank holiday weekend so it could effect hotels etc.
> 
> Nigel get booking geez  I need some more runs


Good point saucy, Abersoch will be packed on BH.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Any dates are fine with me.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Taff1275 said:


> Good point saucy, Abersoch will be packed on BH.


Defo NOT going to Abersoch this time, the place is perfect BUT just too far from Llanbedr really - although Sarah and I hold the record at 30 minutes at 6am on the Sunday morning!! (google says 33 miles - 1 hr 1 min!!!!)

We'll try to get everyone in local hotels/B & Bs etc in and around Llanbedr.

We'll set a date in the diary soon, once we've had a bit more feedback in....then move this thread to Events section...

so far we are not drifting, not staying at Abersoch

and we ARE staying in Llanbedr, are going to have a moving start line so that we can have a 1/4 mile session too, this way we are able to have a rolling start for the mile too!:smokin: And we are making Vboxes available (so if you have one, or were thinking of getting one..... now's the time.

BTW the Vbox sport /phone job is VERY good (and cheap with the GTROC group buy here at £225):squintdan


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

No option for never?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think we need to ask the Admin to keep updating the first post of a new thread. It was quite hard work to plough through so many pages for the latest info.

I'll be getting a VBox for the next meet!


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Gutted I missed the last one through being away with work, but have voted for July as I'll be home, so don't pick any other dates...lol.
Really hope I can make this next one. 
Any format for me as long as I can go for a blast and unleash the 625+ ponnies. )


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nigelGTR said:


> BTW the Vbox sport /phone job is VERY good (and cheap with the GTROC group buy here at £225):squintdan


Where are they for £225?

link please


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

This sounds brill! voted for either july or august...

do you need track day cover with this stuff?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

JasonNT said:


> This sounds brill! voted for either july or august...
> 
> do you need track day cover with this stuff?


Only if you cant drive in a straight line


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Only if you cant drive in a straight line


:chuckle: :thumbsup:

You don't _need_ insurance for a regular track day, it's optional.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Where are they for £225?
> 
> link please


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/174153-group-buy-suggestion-vbox-sport.html

Doesn't include the windscreen sucker mount though.

It extra.


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Only if you cant drive in a straight line


Generally don't have a problem with that 

Missus does though


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

johnhanton57 said:


> Standing Kilometer and on any day that does not clash with JDS series


Correct me if I'm wrong.... the JDS dates to avoid then are 


Street Nationals 11th-12th May 2013 
JapShow Sun 30th June 2013 
GOTP Sat 17th August 2013 
JapShow Finale Sun 29th September 2013

All good then!


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/174153-group-buy-suggestion-vbox-sport.html
> 
> Doesn't include the windscreen sucker mount though.
> 
> It extra.


True - that little sucker is the same as many iPhone ones and also same as the Vi Performance box, 4 little tabs that you locate then slide the unit across


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Where are they for £225?
> 
> link please


Phone Lichfields Pat - they hold them for the group buy.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Real time results board.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hazza said:


> Real time results board.


Good idea mate. I had my wife texting me mine ; )


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Great event and some feedback

Instant leaderboard showing 40 cars minimum
0 -100 times and the 1 mile times shown on the leaderboard
Terminal speed and mile time shown at the end of the runway
Initial allocated times for runs and who against
All stay in Llanbedr the evening before
BBQ the night before and a less fragmented event
Small briefing the evening before during the BBQ
Name badges and forum names for everyone
Try and get more Supercars to compete against the GT-R's
Link to a charity?
Arrive at 8.30am for a 10am prompt start

This isn't meant to be negative about the event because it was fabulous, just a few things on my wish list.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Great event and some feedback
> 
> Instant leaderboard showing 40 cars minimum
> 0 -100 times and the 1 mile times shown on the leaderboard
> ...



Some good points:thumbsup:

The event was fabulous but with some extra points as above could be that bit more


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

A sunday in June wood be good 
I think we've all had our practise runs, now let's do some proper mile runs :smokin:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Great event and some feedback
> 
> Try and get more Supercars to compete against the GT-R's
> 
> This isn't meant to be negative about the event because it was fabulous, just a few things on my wish list.



Ah now here we have a problem - the supercars are standard tune and the GTR's are highly tuned!! How can we persuade owners who have just spent £000's to come if your going to make them just look bad and feel depressed??:squintdan

Adam no doubt will be able to persuade more victims to the slaughter fields:thumbsup:.......


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed how well the F12 did with a 'mere' 700bhp?
:squintdan


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

nigelGTR said:


> Has anyone else noticed how well the F12 did with a 'mere' 700bhp?
> :squintdan


Well I left it for dead, but I guess he wasn't trying on that run


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Adam no doubt will be able to persuade more victims to the slaughter fields:thumbsup:.......


Do racing cars count? 

I think we've proven Supercars can't compete with those bloomin' Nissan's so I'm gonna have to get the big guns out opcorn:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds good to me mate :smokin:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Invite McLaren F1 team, they might have a chance although a 1400bhp GTR could give one a run for money


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Get the Shell garage in Portmadhog to flush their tanks and get 500l of v-power in stock!

Protegimus


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

F12 is 740 bhp. Was talking to the driver today and he said he was spinning and had trouble getting power down because the car learns from its launch but they kept moving the start line.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i am up for this, as long as it doesn't clash with TA, Civic Cup & TOTB.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Protegimus said:


> Get the Shell garage in Portmadhog to flush their tanks and get 500l of v-power in stock!
> 
> Protegimus


They stopped selling it there ages ago, excuse at the time was tank needed repairs and this was well over a year ago, I think there was not much demand for it, depending on which way you travel the Black Cat llandudno or Gwalia Garage Caeathro are the closest 2 Shell, otherwise Tesco Porthmadog.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Good idea mate. I had my wife texting me mine ; )


That's that then. Mrs Saucy to spend the day texting


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Johnny G said:


> That's that then. Mrs Saucy to spend the day texting


I reckon she'd do it mate lol. Although that said, she reckons she wants to have a go next time as well :chuckle: 

Thing is, she's a pretty good driver having driven Ambulances on 'blues and two's' around East/Central London for the past 12 years. Her excuse for not driving the GTR is that it's too big. Hmmmmm, not as big as trying to fit a f*ckin ambulance through rush hour traffic :chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to change my vote to 20/21st July, forgot I'm off to Spa for F1


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> I want to change my vote to 20/21st July, forgot I'm off to Spa for F1


noted:thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

nigelGTR said:


> noted:thumbsup:


Yeah July would be sweeeeet as Mrs Saucy is off and it's pretty soon


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I have itchy feet Nigel, what date you one for?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ditto that!! Only wish the weather was like this last weekend!!
Been travelling so slowly


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Chaps - it's looking more and more like the weekend 24/25th August.

The crazy bikers are keen and that is their preferred date too.

The big question is (notwithstanding all the above suggestions which are noted....) 

Do you want a GTR only day, a GTR vs Bikes or GTR vs Supercars???

Bear in mind we'll need 100 vehicles.....(it might be biggest meet of GTR 35s ever if we don't get more R32,R33 or R34s....

Answers on a postcard....:squintdan


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Get on the MLR and see if any of them are up for it


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

GTR vs Supercars for me!

We can ask over on the Supra forums? There's some very fast cars there. Some R32/33/34's from here and maybe MLR if they're not busy with 30-130?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I second what Johnny said


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

GTR vs bikes & supercars please..


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Get on the MLR and see if any of them are up for it


Been a member of MLR for 10 years (still got a mint 440bhp EVO 2RS) but probably need a regular poster on there to mention the event??


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> GTR vs Supercars for me!
> 
> We can ask over on the Supra forums? There's some very fast cars there. Some R32/33/34's from here and maybe MLR if they're not busy with 30-130?


That would be great Johnny, we have some interest from the VXR owners club too......(more victims for you guys!!)

We will make the decision on Event date this weekend, based on feedback received.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nigelGTR said:


> Been a member of MLR for 10 years (still got a mint 440bhp EVO 2RS) but probably need a regular poster on there to mention the event??


Myself, Barry.P and GTaaaaaarrrrrr! are all members on there, among others.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Myself, Barry.P and GTaaaaaarrrrrr! are all members on there, among others.


if you could post a link to the 28th April event (then you ought to get a sticker!!):bowdown1:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nigelGTR said:


> if you could post a link to the 28th April event (then you ought to get a sticker!!):bowdown1:


Now there's an offer I cant refuse :thumbsup:


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Aug for me please


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

we'd have to book accommodation early if we go for a date in July and Aug, the place gets overrun by visitors that time of year.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mods, please change my vote to July.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nigelGTR said:


> if you could post a link to the 28th April event (then you ought to get a sticker!!):bowdown1:


I have done your bidding and the wheels are in motion.

Runway day in Llanbedr - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

and lo the sticker doth cometh in the post


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

noooooooooo not aug, wife's birthday that weekend , 

me ....." hi,Hun would you like to come and play in cars " 

her ..... "**** off "


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

dominic1 said:


> noooooooooo not aug, wife's birthday that weekend ,
> 
> me ....." hi,Hun would you like to come and play in cars "
> 
> her ..... "**** off "


you..... "ok, will do"
... off to Llanbedr!


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I have done your bidding and the wheels are in motion.
> 
> Runway day in Llanbedr - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum
> 
> and lo the sticker doth cometh in the post


:flame::thumbsup:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

dominic1 said:


> noooooooooo not aug, wife's birthday that weekend ,
> 
> me ....." hi,Hun would you like to come and play in cars "
> 
> her ..... "**** off "


Ladies day???? sounds like a wonderful present...! You're sooooo thoughtful Dom:thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Any news on the date?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea, am waiting for a date, as I'm booking a weekend break for me and Ana, but I'd like to book it so it doesn't clash!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

dominic1 said:


> noooooooooo not aug, wife's birthday that weekend ,
> 
> me ....." hi,Hun would you like to come and play in cars "
> 
> her ..... "**** off "


reminds me of this for some reason.

family guy - arcade game - YouTube


----------



## pastymaster (May 22, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm pastymaster, the North Wales RO on the MLR. Thanks to the people who have contacted me inviting us to the next event your running in Llanbedr. :thumbsup:

Looking through the thread the last one looked a real cracker! It'll be good to add some Evo's to the mix (although it's a shame there's no twisty bits ) if you don't mind us gate crashing. 

I voted for August, hopefully for when the Sun is shining, but if you do anything earlier I'll certainly sort something for the MLR gang.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Nigel!!!! Any updates on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

August would be great for me, I might actually have a car to run by then


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ditto! I've booked my August break so I'm home for the bank holiday, just in case  Mrs is happy, I'm happy!

Hope they never felt the mini earthquake too much there today!

Lee, be good to see you in a GT-R then


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

*Llanbedr Airfield*

OK We have listened to everyone and we have got the dates booked! 

With a 42% majority we are going to run a 3 day event WITH SCD over the weekend 24/25th and Bank Holiday Monday 26th August!

IMPORTANT - THIS IS GOING TO BE A PROPER FULL PUBLIC EVENT !:squintdan

SUPERCARS, MOTORBIKES, GTR's, AEROPLANES, GO-CARTS, ON SITE CAMPING, BAR-B-QUE, BANDS PLAYING IN EVENING IN THE BIG HANGAR!!

SPECTATORS WELCOME (AND ENCOURAGED!)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!

I WILL CHECK WITH MODS AND POST THE EVENT IN THE CORRECT PLACE NOW A DATE HAS BEEN FIXED!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I've just died and gone to Llanbedr!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

Epic !!


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nooooooooo, I voted July...missed last one and will miss this one too :-(((


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Bugger - at Knockhill that weekend or I was....

Looks like Knockhill will have to look after itself as Llanbedr wins for me


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Bugger - at Knockhill that weekend or I was....
> 
> Looks like Knockhill will have to look after itself as Llanbedr wins for me


That's the spirit!! Iain Litchfield will be a busy man again


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> OK We have listened to everyone and we have got the dates booked!
> 
> With a 42% majority we are going to run a 3 day event WITH SCD over the weekend 24/25th and Bank Holiday Monday 26th August!
> 
> ...


Going to be an epic few days!! Let's hope it will be glorious sunshine this time, as Llanbedr is just awesome when like this! Means we can produce some pretty special videos this time too :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

Woohooo... Clapping madly!

Where do I sign up..... Gimme!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like it'll be awesome!

Unfortunately i won't be able to attend as have family commitments that weekend :bawling:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Sounds like it'll be awesome!
> 
> Unfortunately i won't be able to attend as have family commitments that weekend :bawling:


Thats a shame Sam! I thought we could convoy down again


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Thats a shame Sam! I thought we could convoy down again


Sorry dude. You'll have to lead the way round the evo triangle this time :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Better get a shell tanker to park up for 3 days!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Better get a shell tanker to park up for 3 days!


Oooh yea, we'll certainly go through some fuel!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

pfffffffff i am going to have start talking really really nice to my wife


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Put me down for a place Happy days


----------



## pastymaster (May 22, 2013)

This does sound like it will be a cracker!


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's the link to the 3 days, 1mile, No Limit event details for August Bank Holiday ....:runaway:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/178584-llanbedr-mile-3-days-1-mile-no-limit-august-bank-holiday.html


----------

